# Fecal Coloration



## Guest (Aug 29, 2004)

:shock: Thank you for reading this, I would like very much some imput on a typical fecal color for azureus dart frogs. Mine seem to be a burgundy almost scarlet coloration. Any imput would be most beneficial.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2004)

Check your ff's do a majority of them have Red eyes? (this is common with ff). I've seen some pretty red looking poop in frogs.... If your feeding strictly from one strain (with red eyes) this may be the reason. I've heard of other people seeing "brick red poop." 

Do your frogs seem healthy otherwise?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2004)

Get fecals done. Red poop is not a good sign for any animal I know of.

Rich


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

When my frogs fecal matter decomposes, you can see dozens of little red eyes leftover. I concur with tad, though as rich suggested, a 15 dollar fecal could never hurt.

Josh


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*You are what you eat..*

I agree with Tad & Josh. I think the first time I noticed fecals being red we were alarmed as well. When you first notice the 'red' it is easy to think blood - but the only way to know 100% is to get a fecal done. 

We had 5 fecals done this weekend which were 'red'. Yet, there was not any blood in any of the fecals. If anyone is interested is using our vet I will gradly provide the information by means of a pm so you can contact him. Our vet is an exotic animal vet (that is all he does) and he did his Phd, studing amphibians (can't remember all the details). He is very resonably priced and does multiple tests on each fecal. 

In our experience, coloration isn't as big a concern as consistancy. I would be concerned if the poop was runny. You know the phrase, you are what you eat? All I can say to that is, anyone eat any corn lately?


Melis



tad604 said:


> Check your ff's do a majority of them have Red eyes? (this is common with ff). I've seen some pretty red looking poop in frogs.... If your feeding strictly from one strain (with red eyes) this may be the reason. I've heard of other people seeing "brick red poop."
> 
> Do your frogs seem healthy otherwise?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2004)

*Smart Advice.*

 I have to be honest, that makes absolute sense. Thanks for the remarks. I am feeding a single strain of ff's with big bulgy red eyes. You guys are fantastic! I'll have fecal checks done as a safety precaution- very sound advice. You been raising darts for very long?


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Smart Advice.*

Just noticed you put a ? on the end of this. 

We have kept exotic animals for 5 years and have just begun the 4th year of keeping frogs. 

I don't think there are too many people who are not willing to take the time to answer questions. There isn't a single person in this hobby who has all the answers. It is more important to know people who can find and get the answers from others who know them. 

Melis








jabba said:


> I have to be honest, that makes absolute sense. Thanks for the remarks. I am feeding a single strain of ff's with big bulgy red eyes. You guys are fantastic! I'll have fecal checks done as a safety precaution- very sound advice. You been raising darts for very long?


----------

